# are the terms sweep service, hand service the same in profesional catering service



## perfection

I have read about these forms of service used at banquet functions on the net.  Yet, I would like to confirm whether they are exactly synonymous with one another.  They both seem to be synchronised forms of plated service. 

May I know what service staff to guest ratio is the norm when organising function catering service n these manners?

Thanks in advance for any answers with regards this query


----------



## chefross

Sweep and Hand service refer to serving styles like Russian and French, but are usually used in more fine dining venues.

The service people bring the plated and domed food from the kitchen to the room and stand behind the seated guest.

A dining room manager signals and the food is placed in front of the guest and the dome removed.

This action is choreographed so that each server does the same move at the same time.

It is quite dramatic.

For this style of service the ratio is usually one server for every two guests.


----------



## fablesable

I believe the main way to call it IS sweep service however the difference is that "hand" service is what @Chefross has stated above which is called a "timed hand sweep service" where there are 4-5 waiters for every table of 8-10 people (consisting of a lead waiter and a second lead or caboose) and is the most efficient and fastest way of serving large functions.

The other sweep service is when you have limited amount of waiters but need to get a plated service out so the waiters all take two to three plates out at a time and continue to all serve one table starting with the ladies first and finishing with the men at one table before they all go onto another. The do not wait to synchronize but literally "sweep" the entire table floor plan like a wave, starting one side with one table and moving across the room. This requires less waiters and is a wee bit more time consuming but efficient with limited numbers which could be a ratio of 1-2 waiters for every table in the function sort of thing.

HTH /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## perfection

Thank you so very much - BOTH!


----------



## perfection

The above hand service or time sweep service seem to be synchronized "per table" .
Ae there any styles of service that are synchronized "dining room wide"? 

I have heard of something in this respect called snake service or ballet service but do not know much about it ....


----------



## chefross

perfection said:


> The above hand service or time sweep service seem to be synchronized "per table" .
> Ae there any styles of service that are synchronized "dining room wide"?
> 
> I have heard of something in this respect called snake service or ballet service but do not know much about it ....


Yes, but usually for a banquet style where everyone eats at the same time.


----------

